# Home made trailer guide ons?



## Shiznik

15' Jon boat. I need to come up with a set of them that will guide it onto the trailer. I'd love to just go out and buy them, that may be next year. Not wanting to "rig" it, but something in the low cost range if possible.

Thanks guys,

Chris


----------



## 60hertz

2" PVC pipe, 4 end caps, 2 90-degree elbows, and 4 u-bolts. 



Drill holes in your frame for the u-bolts, build 2 L-shaped structures, slip the short end of the "L" into the U-bolts. Cut the top of the L off level w/ the side of your boat (or higher).


----------



## BIGRIGZ

I made mine. They were super easy and only costed like $15.










I measured how wide the poles needed to be approx. then went to home depot and got some galvenized pipe 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" I think. 

1- I made a "U" shape using 2 short pieces for the vertical, 2 90 degree elbows, and 1 long piece that runs horizontally under the boat from side to side.

2- don't try to make the U piece very tall probably 8-12" is plenty, you want to be able to slip a piece of PVC about 48" longover the galvenized pipe and drill a hole through the PVC and Galvenized so that you can use a 1/4" stainless bolt to hold the PVC on the vertical pipe.

3- I used 2 stainless U-bolts (one on each side) to attach the U frame to the trailer. btw don't make the U bolts super tight, just pretty tight so that they will move if you ram them head on loading and then the guide on will rotate and not break.

4- If you mount your lights on the PVC you'll have to run a ground wire down to your trailer.

5- I drilled drain holes in my galv. pipe it helped alot

6- I'm goin on 4 years using mine tons and it still looks fine, not too rusty....

7- Ask me whatever you want, I'll try to explain it better. The pic is worth 1000 words though...


----------



## Shiznik

Do you guys mind snapping a few pics? Sounds like those will work!

Thank you very much!

Chris


----------

